#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  525 electrical Engineering books

## nasiramzan

I will share the books one by one after uploading.
Please find below the first one.
1. Wireless Security


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: 525 electrical Engineering books

----------


## nasiramzan

Second one
2. Interference Analysis and Reduction for Wireless Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nasiramzan

3. Technology trends in wireless communication
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nasiramzan

3. Technology trends in wireless communication
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nasiramzan

4. Location Management and Routing in Mobile Wireless Networks
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nasiramzan

5. 802.11 Security
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nasiramzan

6.  3GHandset NetworkDesign
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nasiramzan

7. TDD-CDMA for wireless communications
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

